# Well done son!!



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Regional qualifier for the British Open today. I've never seen him strike the ball so well, and can some great pressure putts for par on a few. Was immensely proud to have so many spectators come to me and say things like "what a fantastic swing" and "great temperament." And to cap the round, a great birdie on the last and a lovely round of applause, and back slapping by those that had followed him around and appreciated the great golf he'd played.

My work is done. I can retire now.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:Congrats to both of you !!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ditto...

Wish I could have convinced my kids to play.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck to the young man. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Great News, Keep Smiling with pride:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

